# Parkline Sportsman Indoor 3D 3rd leg UOVTC April 11th



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Good shoot, good people.Hey folks if your not shooting the seaway challenge come on out and help a small club.Rumor has it that Brian is giving out free beer LOL.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...So just for fun.....What's the top score going to be?

I don't care who shoots it or what cless they are shooting in......let's see how close we can get to the right number.

I'm going to say 411 will be the top score on Sunday.

What say you?


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

No doubt some high scores will be posted.Some very talented shooters attend,but most are the average shooters trying to hone their skills and have some fun.All of us start at the beginning.Hope to see you there.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CRK......I am certainly the one trying to hone skills....and in doing so....I have fun.

Will see yu there.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*411!!!*

Sounds like a good time, looks like we may have a car load going, see you guys at the shoot.
411!!! is that what you think you might do Jason?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer:


JDoupe said:


> ...So just for fun.....What's the top score going to be?
> 
> I don't care who shoots it or what cless they are shooting in......let's see how close we can get to the right number.
> 
> ...


411 is that all.Come on CRK.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Mr.Lifetime.....no chance that I will be the one shooting that score!

Would be sweet...and I hope to get there some day, just not Sunday.

Good to hear you might make it down.

I figure CRK or Dodge3-D to be at that number.....or higher. 

I guess we'll see.........No other guesses?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Refresh....*

Refresh my memory....is this the Arena?


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes Jason that is the arena.
I made it back home last night so if there are any questions fire away
Brian


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great shoot! Thanks to all who helped to organize this one and run it.

Congrats to CRK who smashed my prediction of 411! Nice shooting.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

What did CRK end up shooting.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

CRK shot a 419


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Good shoot.*

My first shoot this year, really enjoyed it. Congrats to the organizers. 
Will be back.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*finishes*

Brian can you post who won what in the series by classes and the scores thanks


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Ted 
Don't know where/who has the scores I do know
Charles Kelly won men's compound shooting a 1261, I was second
with 1223 and Dwayne Devey was 3rd with 1220
Larry Engel was first in traditional, Sharon Florent was second and
Boniface Peckarski was third. Not sure on the scores.
Joe Florent won Mens Hunter, Ross Mirault was second, Chuck Omdal 
was third.
Cathy McKay won Women's compound with April Chartrand second
Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

congrats to all the winners


----------

